# Absolute favorite room note?



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Favorite room note from pipe tobacco smoke?

It doesn't matter if you don't like smoking it, or even if you've never smoked it your self...

Mine is Grousemoor by Samuel Gawith. (Which happens to be my favorite blend, luckily!)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Treasures of Ireland Galway, Dan's Sweet Vanilla Honeydew and McC's Deep Hollow are my favorites.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

C & D - Autumn Evening
Stanwell - Melange 
Altadis - Pina Colada


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Deep Hollow? What's that?

Anyway, I'm probably in the minority here but I love the way most Balkans, Orientals, VaPers, BurPers, and Englishes smell.... haven't really smelled any aros because I have not found one that doesn't taste like ass.

My favorite smelling Englishes being Macbaren HH Vintage Syrian, SG Squadron Leader, and Maltese Falcon(and I'm sure to find more as I slide down the slippery pipe slope).

My Favorite smelling Balkans being Farnam's Reserve Matured Mixture/McClellend's 2020, Butera Pelican, and SG Balkan Flake. And, again, I'm sure I'll find more as I smoke more of these types of blends.

My Favorite smelling VaPers being Escudo and SG St. James Flake.

My Favorite smelling BurPer is C&D Elegant Emu.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Generally speaking, perique is the finest tobacco smell in the world to me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i can't smell the room note while i'm smoking, haven't a clue.

the best smell from a tobacco someone else was smoking, that i've been able to notice since i wasn't smoking a pipe at that time yet (at a pipe show, just didn't have one in my mouth yet), was Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture, a Va/Perique blend.

i do know the worst is anything with latakia in it. unless you have a fetish for funeral incense.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's me; I love the smell of latakia! Unfortunately, the taste doesn't live up to the aroma.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Not necessarily my favorite; however, I do like the room note of Captain Black Gold.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't notice the aroma much while I'm smoking, but even before I took up the pipe I really enjoyed the aroma of Just For Him, Shortcut To Mushrooms at our local KC Herfs.

IHT *HATES* this stuff ..... I think it's great!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Pretty much any and all aromatics.

I like the smell of burleys and some flakes, like Uni Flake.

I think the smell of Englishes smell a bit repugnant, yet I love smoking them.

Only Nightcap is an English smell I can stand, for the most part.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

woops said:


> I don't notice the aroma much while I'm smoking, but even before I took up the pipe I really enjoyed the aroma of Just For Him, Shortcut To Mushrooms at our local KC Herfs.
> 
> IHT *HATES* this stuff ..... I think it's great!


one of these spring nights you and your wife will have to come up and have some BBQ with us. we can sit on the back deck and schmoke. :hug:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> Deep Hollow? What's that?


McClelland - Deep Hollow pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I think VA's & VaBurs smell the best. Stonehaven smells amazing.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

IHT said:


> one of these spring nights you and your wife will have to come up and have some BBQ with us. we can sit on the back deck and schmoke.


Soon enough, that'll be the only place we'll have to smoke. :hungry:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Terrier said:


> Not necessarily my favorite; however, I do like the room note of Captain Black Gold.


I've got some of the white here and the aroma is amazing. The tobacco isn't bad, but the room note is waaay better. The only thing better is the pouch smell..oh, it has the best smell ever before light...


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

IHT said:


> i can't smell the room note while i'm smoking, haven't a clue.
> 
> .


THIS.

Although, I was rather enjoying the smell around me when I was smoking some PS Cube Cut yesterday. It was surprisingly fragrant.


----------

